# new member has traction problems!



## fourbearfarm (Jan 16, 2008)

A 1973 Jeep Commando w/plow was included when I bought my house about 10 years ago, to plow my lengthy driveway. My neighbor, who is a mechanic, helps me keep it running. We have chains on both rear tires. This winter, we can't keep the chain on the passenger side tire. It breaks or falls off within minutes, no matter how securely it is put on. Then I have so little traction I can barely get moving on level, plowed ground!

At first, I thought the problem could be solved by getting new chains that were sized exactly to the tires. My neighbor has been cobbling together various old chains. But the chain on the other tire NEVER falls off, even though it's not on as securely as the one we keep losing. Is it possible that more (or all) of the power is going to one rear tire, which is causing it to spin & damage the chain?

The Jeep is 4WD, but frankly my neighbor & I aren't sure if it's in 4WD.

Any advice or suggestions on this frustrating problem would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Have your neighbore watch the front tires and see if one of them is spinning! Why spend the time to write about wheather you have 4 wheel drive when its faster to look!!

Put some weight in the back I plow with a wrangler and I can pUUUUSH Blizzaks + 500# balast.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

fourbearfarm;488604 said:


> A 1973 Jeep Commando w/plow?
> 
> The Jeep is 4WD, but frankly my neighbor & I aren't sure if it's in 4WD.
> 
> Any advice or suggestions on this frustrating problem would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


Can't figure out if it is 4wheel drive???
You don't know?

Not to sure that your neighbor is a mechanic or not as a mechanic should be able to tell you if it is 4wheel drive or not.
Can't you can not figure it out?
Does it have a shifter for the tracsfercase?
How about a front drive line?
front locking hubs?

Add some weight to the back. 
Start with around 400lbs to 600lbs behind the rear wheels.
Watch the tire spin, it is a good way to through a chain.
Most commandos were not 4 wheel drive but some were..
The chains may not on properly.
I use mine(chains) in the mud in the spring/summer and I rarely lose one.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Try swopping rear tires from side to side. That will tell you if its the tire/Rim


----------



## fourbearfarm (Jan 16, 2008)

Thank you for your responses!

Adding more weight in the back & swapping the rear tires are good ideas, I will try them.

I'm pretty sure the front tires aren't spinning, so I guess it's not in 4WD.

I know it sounds ridiculous to not know whether or not it's in 4WD! I'm not an idiot, but I'm no mechanic & have never owned a 4WD before.

It does have a shifter & front locking hubs. Not sure which way locks the hubs into 4WD. I guess I need to spend some time with my owner's manual!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

There you go...lol

Tale a look at those hubs make sure there turned to engage or the lock position.

there will be markings on the hub, the center section turns.

Then shift the transfer in to gear and wha-la 4 wheel drive..:waving:

Then you way not need to mess around with the tire chains


----------



## RipT (Dec 6, 2004)

In addition to all the real possibilities mentioned above, you may also have a rear differential problem.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

I've lived in Western MA all my life. For the life of me I can't imagine anyplace around here where you would need chains if you have a 4wd.

Figure out the 4wd issue and ditch the chains, add some ballast to the rear end and you should be good.


----------



## fourbearfarm (Jan 16, 2008)

I really appreciate the suggestions & advice. I think a rear differential problem is a possibility, especially if figuring out the 4WD situation doesn't do the trick.


----------



## 04sd (Apr 7, 2007)

Most hubs I can recall on my jeeps were always marked lock and free. Make sure it's turned to lock. I believe it was always turn clockwise to lock also. Pulling back on the transfer case shifter should give you 4x4.
I often ran chains on my jeeps to plow but you certainly shouldn't need them just to drive around.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

hey. i have the same problem. i put the truck into four wheel drive on the shifter on the floor and a 4wd light comes on in the dash. but i have no traction sometimes. i noticed sometimes the front tires spin and a few times i noticed the back tires were spinning too. how do i know it is really in four wheel drive? I don't have locking hubs or anything like that i dont think. I did notice there is a cylinder thing underneath the front that seems to spin. Is it a four wheel drive and how do i know if it is in four wheel drive?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

You should be able to feel the difference on dry road in the fronts if they're locked up ,


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

bribrius;491368 said:


> Is it a four wheel drive and how do i know if it is in four wheel drive?


bribrius , Your truck and an 70's jeep have so little in common.......

well be quite... 
It's your problem, as riveting as it is, it is your problem....
Start your own thread with your problem and let us help this guy get his jeep running ... 
Thanks....


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

SnoFarmer;491455 said:


> bribrius , Your truck and an 70's jeep have so little in common.......
> 
> well be quite...
> It's your problem, as riveting as it is, it is your problem....
> ...


so you won't help me with my problem? i just want someone to lay under it while i drive forward and tell me if the front wheels move the same time as the back ones.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

well this seems like a worth while thread..

nuttin else to do on a friday huh? 

how bout some pic's ...........of bri under neath the truck while somone is testing the 4 wheel drive?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

SnoFarmer;491455 said:


> bribrius , Your truck and an 70's jeep have so little in common.......
> 
> well be quite...
> It's your problem, as riveting as it is, it is your problem....
> ...


.................................................


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

bribrius
" I don't have locking hubs or anything like that i dont think. I did notice there is a cylinder thing underneath the front that seems to spin" could be you have a bad CV joint up front and the cylinder thing is the halve shaft turning. 

put the truck on some ice with the plow in a snow bank. now step on the gas and have someone look at the wheels you should have at least 1 front wheel and 1 rear wheel spinning. if not your not in 4 wheel drive.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

theplowmeister;491547 said:


> bribrius
> " I don't have locking hubs or anything like that i dont think. I did notice there is a cylinder thing underneath the front that seems to spin" could be you have a bad CV joint up front and the cylinder thing is the halve shaft turning.
> 
> put the truck on some ice with the plow in a snow bank. now step on the gas and have someone look at the wheels you should have at least 1 front wheel and 1 rear wheel spinning. if not your not in 4 wheel drive.


dude. i was joking because i think this entire thread is made up and bs. no one can be that dumb and no mechanic that ignorant.

appreciate the response though. least someone cares. :crying:


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

powerjoke;491481 said:


> well this seems like a worth while thread..
> 
> nuttin else to do on a friday huh?
> 
> how bout some pic's ...........of bri under neath the truck while somone is testing the 4 wheel drive?


I'll lie on the hood and take the pictures


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

theplowmeister;491547 said:


> bribrius
> " I don't have locking hubs or anything like that i dont think. I did notice there is a cylinder thing underneath the front that seems to spin" could be you have a bad CV joint up front and the cylinder thing is the halve shaft turning.
> 
> put the truck on some ice with the plow in a snow bank. now step on the gas and have someone look at the wheels you should have at least 1 front wheel and 1 rear wheel spinning. if not your not in 4 wheel drive.


Awww . . .

I thought we were gonna do a 'Bribrius test'


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

*How to get your shift together.*

Here is diagnostic test for 4WD.

Disengage-unlock the hubs. Remember most all hubs were CLOCKWISE to LOCK, COUNTERCLOCKWISE to UNLOCK. Doesn't matter if they were 1/4 turn or full turn, etc.

Put tranny in neutral, chock tires, set e-brake (yeah right on this rig!)

There were several t-cases & shift patterns in the older Jeeps. There will be 4 positions.
In 2 of those positions the front driveshaft should be able to be spun w/ your hands underneath the truck, neutral & 2WD. Start the truck. In one of those 2 positions the truck won't move, the other it will but it will be 2WD.

Now for the other 2 mystery positions where the driveshaft will not spin with you hands (w/ truck off and chocked and e-brake set and on flat ground). These are 4WD hi and 
4WD low. IS the truck slow and creepy crawly in 1 of those positions? In the other position it should be just like 2 hi, except it is in 4 hi.

Now take a paint marker or sharpie or something and draw the shift pattern somewhere.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Thats pretty sad when you can't tell if your truck is in 4WD or not....just try to turn really sharp going really slow...if it's more diffucult to turn your in 4WD, if it's easy as it's ever been..your screwed.


----------



## kabong57 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Possible broken axle key??*

Would this be of the vintage with the 2-piece rear axle(wheel flange fits onto tapered end of axle shaft)???Seem to remember that when key on the hub would shear,only had power to opposite wheel.Maybe why chain stays on right side/ no power to spin tire .


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

They had oped diffs so if he lost one axle the other would not move the jeep.


----------



## fourbearfarm (Jan 16, 2008)

Trust me, I'm not making this up. I have better things to do with my time! 

I've learned a lot from people's responses & really appreciate posters who take the trouble to help & educate a newcomer.

Bribrius, why don't you ask me a question in my area of expertise so I can tell you "no one could be that dumb"?


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Cobbling chains together from old sets MAY be the problem it in self- chains wear out and improperly installed or adjusted chains will come off.

If it's the same wheel every time either the chain is installed wrong or it's the wrong size or worn out. How is it coming off- are pieces breaking or is it just coming off like un hooking? You are useing chain tensioners of some kind, right?

*bribrius*- yes, there ARE "mechaincs" that dumb. I quote the term because many people seem to have a neighbor or friend that thinks they are a mechanic and tells everyone as such even tho they have have only minimal knowledge about vehicles. Many real mechanics, schooled, certified, and working in shops as mechanics repairing cars for a living are not "smart" enough to actually be doing what they are doing.

And there are alot of people with vehicles that have no idea about them at all- people these days are used to labeled push buttons for 4wd and automatic hubs and the transparency these vehicles provide today. Most people under 30 have never seen locking hubs!


----------

